# brauche Hilfe um einige blocks zu verstehen

## hefe

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit (Jahr) nichtmehr mit --deep und --newuse gearbeitet. Meine Install ist daher etwas veraltet, nehme ich an.

Ich versuche jetzt schrittweise wieder auf den aktuellen Stand zu kommen. Ich habe ein erfolgreiches

```
emerge --sync

emerge --newuse --update --deep system

```

hinter mich gebracht.

Das anschließende revdep-reuild (in meinen Augen sinnvoll) liefert aber einige blocks zutage:

```

 revdep-rebuild -e --pretend

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.2 [3.0.0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/lua-5.1.3-r3

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-239 [234]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.1.1 [2.3.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/yasm-0.7.1 [0.6.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gdb-6.8-r1 [6.7.1-r3]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/xpdf-3.02-r1

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1 [1.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10 [0.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9 [0.17-r8]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.8-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/aspell-0.60.6 [0.60.5]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r3 [2.6.27-r2, 2.6.27-r4, 2.6.28]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.13]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.49-r1

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8 [0.5.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20081219 [20080508]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4 [3.5.9-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/mplib-1.110

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/luatex-0.30.3

[ebuild     U ] app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4 [2007-r13]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.4 [0.8.7]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2007* ("=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2007*" is blocking app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-test:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=app-text/texlive-core-2007 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra-2007', 'nomerge')

    >=app-text/texlive-core-2007 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml-2007-r2', 'nomerge')

    >=app-text/texlive-core-2007 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-psutils-2007', 'nomerge')

    (and 24 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-im/skype-2.0.0.68', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/vlc-0.9.8a', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/vlc-0.9.8a', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-im/skype-2.0.0.68', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2007', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    dev-texlive/texlive-basic required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2007', 'nomerge')

    dev-texlive/texlive-basic required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra-2007', 'nomerge')

    dev-texlive/texlive-basic required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-fontsextra-2007', 'nomerge')

    (and 11 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    =x11-libs/qt-4* required by ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7', 'nomerge')

    =x11-libs/qt-4.3* required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3', 'nomerge')

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/package.mask:

# Markus Meier <maekke@gentoo.org> (18 Jan 2009)

# mask these versions for a smooth upgrade of x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 wrt bug #248038.

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/qt-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 *

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order

 *

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

.....

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot --pretend app-text/poppler-bindings:0

app-text/xpdf:0

kde-base/kdegraphics:3.5

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/xpdf-3.02-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2  USE="qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -glib -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2  USE="qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1  USE="accessibility cups dbus qt3support tiff xinerama -custom-cxxflags -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="accessibility -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.4 [0.8.7]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9  USE="kpathsea* -arts*"

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-test:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-im/skype-2.0.0.68', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/vlc-0.9.8a', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/vlc-0.9.8a', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-im/skype-2.0.0.68', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    =x11-libs/qt-4* required by ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7', 'nomerge')

    =x11-libs/qt-4.3* required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/package.mask:

# Markus Meier <maekke@gentoo.org> (18 Jan 2009)

# mask these versions for a smooth upgrade of x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 wrt bug #248038.

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/qt-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

 * Found some broken files that weren't associated with known packages

 * The broken files are:

 *   /usr/local/lib/xmms2/libxmms_avcodec.so

```

Meine /etc/portage/package.keywords sieht so aus:

```

=kde-misc/ksynaptics-0.2.3 ~x86

app-emulation/dosemu ~x86

# begin vmware dependencies

app-emulation/vmware-workstation ~x86

app-emulation/vmware-player ~x86

app-emulation/vmware-modules ~x86

dev-cpp/libsexymm ~x86

#=x11-libs/libview-0.5.6-r1 ~x86

x11-libs/libview ~x86

# end vmware dependencies

net-wireless/iwlwifi ~x86

net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode ~x86

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86

sys-kernel/git-sources ~x86

sci-calculators/tilp2 ~x86

net-im/skype ~x86

sys-power/kpowersave ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-libs/libdrm ~x86

x11-apps/xinit ~x86

x11-libs/libXtst ~x86

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto ~x86

x11-proto/inputproto ~x86

x11-proto/renderproto ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~x86

x11-libs/libXrender ~x86

x11-libs/xtrans ~x86

x11-libs/libXaw ~x86

x11-libs/libXpm ~x86

x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

x11-libs/libXi ~x86

x11-libs/libXfont ~x86

x11-libs/pixman ~x86

=x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3 ~x86

# auskommentiert am 20081104

<x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0 ~x86

# auskommentiert am 20081102

<=x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2 ~x86

sys-power/acpi ~x86

net-im/licq ~x86

sci-mathematics/octave-forge ~x86

sci-mathematics/scilab ~x86

cross-avr/binutils * ~* -x86 -~x86

cross-avr/gcc * ~* -x86 -~x86

cross-avr/avr-libc * ~* -x86 -~x86

cross-avr/gdb * ~* -x86 -~x86

cross-avr/insight * ~* -x86 -~x86

games-board/freedoko ~x86

games-fps/unreal-tournament ~x86

net-dialup/umtsmon ~x86

media-gfx/asymptote ~x86

cross-i386-glibc-win-mingw32/binutils x86

cross-i386-glibc-win-mingw32/gcc x86

cross-i386-glibc-win-mingw32/w32api x86

cross-i386-glibc-win-mingw32/mingw-runtime x86

cross-i386-glibc-win-mingw32/gdb x86 ~x86

cross-i386-glibc-win-mingw32/insight x86 ~x86

cross-i386-pc-mingw32/binutils x86 ~x86

cross-i386-pc-mingw32/gcc x86 ~x86

cross-i386-pc-mingw32/w32api x86 ~x86

cross-i386-pc-mingw32/mingw-runtime x86 ~x86

cross-i386-pc-mingw32/gdb x86 ~x86

cross-i386-pc-mingw32/insight x86 ~x86

x11-proto/xf86driproto ~x86

=sys-devel/gcc-4.2.4-r1 ~x86

media-gfx/k3d ~x86

media-gfx/aqsis ~x86

sci-libs/scipy ~x86

#sci-libs/numpy ~x86

dev-python/numpy ~x86

=sci-libs/lapack-atlas-3.8.2 ~x86

app-misc/lirc ~x86

sci-mathematics/wxmaxima ~x86

=sci-mathematics/maxima-5.15.0-r1 ~x86

```

Es rächt sich jetzt, dass ich mir nicht aufgeschrieben habe, warum genau jedes einzelne package dort steht. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es für jeden Eintrag einen guten Grund gegeben hat.

revdep-rebuild ohne -e schlägt auch fehl, da einige installierte versionen nichtmehr im portage sind.

Für mich sieht das ziemlich wie eine Sackgasse aus... 

Würde es mir weiterhelfen, wenn ich x11-libs/qt-4.3.3 entferne?

Muss ich auch x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1 entfernen?

Die sind allerding beide noch im portage.

----------

## musv

Schreib Dir auf, welche Pakete die Blocks verursachen. Anschließend deinstallierst du diese Pakete. Durch die Abhängigkeitsprüfung sollten die neuren Versionen dieser Pakete dann wieder mitinstalliert werden. Dabei kann es wieder zur neuen Blocks kommen, wo du die gleiche Prozedur wieder anwendest. Ist ein Haufen Arbeit, funktioniert aber irgendwie.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Versuchs mal so: 

```
echo "<x11-libs/qt-4.4:4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

 und dann nochmal das Update versuchen. Und nein, qt-3 mußt du nicht entfernen und mit dem vorgeschlagenen Eintrag in der package.mask sollte portage qt-4.3 selbständig entfernen bzw. gegen qt-4.4 austauschen.

----------

## hefe

Danke für die Hinweise!

Habe einige ebuilds mit qt3 bzw. qt4 flag übergangsweise ohne die qt3 bzw. qt4 flags reemerged. Gutes Beispiel

```
wpa_supplicant -qt3 -qt4
```

Nach einigen anderen deinstalls (PyQt3, PyQt4) lief revdep-rebuild durch. Nach dem zweiten Lauf war alles "clean" und jetzt stehe ich vor dem

```

emerge -p -v -u --deep --newuse world
```

Allerdings kann portage wohl die dort entstehenden blocks selber auflösen, ein schönes feature!

----------

